# Honda HSS724A chute not working properly



## Konigb667 (Dec 31, 2020)

Hey guys, my chute will sometimes move left to right and other times it won't move up or down. What do I have to do to correct this problem?
Blaine


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Clean the contacts on the joystick first, I have read on this forum. There are much better mechanics than I am, so wait for their appraisal. Anyway, here are the proper diagrams. One of these shows you how to test the chute motor.


----------



## Konigb667 (Dec 31, 2020)

Miles said:


> Clean the contacts on the joystick first, I have read on this forum. There are much better mechanics than I am, so wait for their appraisal. Anyway, here are the proper diagrams. One of these shows you how to test the chute motor.


Thanks Miles, where did you find these pages?


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

This is the Honda Power Equipment Shop manual HSS928A. HSS1332 Snow Blower. 2016





Honda Power Products Support Publications | Official Site | Honda Power Products Support Publications







publications.powerequipment.honda.com


----------



## Konigb667 (Dec 31, 2020)

Miles said:


> This is the Honda Power Equipment Shop manual HSS928A. HSS1332 Snow Blower. 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again.


----------

